# Pok



## Nic (Sep 15, 2009)

Next updates will be probably tomorrow for the gym stages and elite. Enjoy!

<big>*The Elite Four*</big>

The Elite Four in HeartGold & SoulSilver are positioned within the Indigo Plateau in Kanto. You will need to have the eight Johto badges to be order to access them. Once you have the 8 badges you will be up for a decent battle!

*Elite Four Member #1 - Will Specialty Type: Psychic *
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

*Elite Four Member #2 - Koga Specialty Type: Poison *
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Elite Four Member #3 - Bruno Specialty Type: Fighting*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Elite Four Member #4 - Karen Specialty Type: Dark*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Champion - Lance Specialty Type: Dragon*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<big>*The Elite Four - Second Round*</big>

After you have defeated Red, you have the ability to fight the Elite Four again. However, there teams have changed a little and you might need to train a little harder to overcome them!

*Elite Four Member #1 - Will Specialty Type: Psychic*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Elite Four Member #2 - Koga Specialty Type: Poison*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Elite Four Member #3 - Bruno Specialty Type: Fighting
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Elite Four Member #4 - Karen Specialty Type: Dark
*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Champion - Lance Specialty Type: Dragon*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for including the 2nd rebattle pokemon, I've been looking for them online for about 2 weeks :3 .


----------



## Nic (Sep 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Thanks for including the 2nd rebattle pokemon, I've been looking for them online for about 2 weeks :3 .


Your welcome Nikoking.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

Lance's first team has 3 Dragonites.. O_O


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice, and u even included the second round Pokemon. 

Been looking around for these.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 15, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Lance's first team has 3 Dragonites.. O_O


So I herd Lance liekz Dragonightz?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently. Now that I think of it, I remember thinking the same thing in my first playthrough of Silver. I was like "2 Dragonites? Wow, Lance. 3!? You must really like them..."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 15, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else can he use? There weren't many Dragon types back then. Kingdra, Dragonite, and then any Pokemon that could learn a dragon type move really.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just thought it was kinda weird to have 3 on a team. Hindsight's 20/20.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 16, 2009)

You forgot about this guy:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PREPARE TO SHAT BRICKS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> You forgot about this guy:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PREPARE TO SHAT BRICKS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


.  .
 O

BRICKS  WERE  SHAT


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2009)

Lance has 3 Dragonites


----------



## Nigel (Sep 17, 2009)

These threads go in the DS forum please1!!!


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2009)

I knew something was off about the Elite 4.
I just realized what it was.

_*WHERE THE HELL ARE LORELEI AND AGATHA?*_


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought the same aswell


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 17, 2009)

Will replaces them I'm guessing?


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2009)

What would make this game more interesting but it is already is that each region had its Elite Four.


----------

